# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  ВОССТАНОВЛЕНИЕ ПАРОЛЯ НА КОНФИГУРАТОР

## Луер

есть руководитель. у него несколько компаний.  веду основную. виды деятельности разные. с другого подразделения обратились с просьбой сделать не значительные доработки в документах и справочниках (увеличить формат количества и размер кодов). базу ставили очень давно. до сегодняшнего дня работали по принципу "работает и не трогать". пока не припекло. кто то из старожил говорит что пароль был NOKIA. но с этим паролем не могу открыть конфигуратор. пробовала BForceMD ругается ошибка чтения хеша пароля. как быть ?

----------


## klad77

Какая конфигурация и тип базы

----------


## Fltr

> есть руководитель. у него несколько компаний.  веду основную. виды деятельности разные. с другого подразделения обратились с просьбой сделать не значительные доработки в документах и справочниках (увеличить формат количества и размер кодов). базу ставили очень давно. до сегодняшнего дня работали по принципу "работает и не трогать". пока не припекло. кто то из старожил говорит что пароль был NOKIA. но с этим паролем не могу открыть конфигуратор. пробовала BForceMD ругается ошибка чтения хеша пароля. как быть ?


Просто возьмите portable версию, войдете без пароля

----------


## toxa_n

Тебе нужен TOOL1CD вот инструкция https://wiseadvice-it.ru/o-kompanii/...olya-v-1s-8-3/

----------


## toxa_n

Предыдущий сабж это для 8.x, у 7.7 ищи как исправить seven.dll или уже исправленный в BIN`е

----------


## Луер

> Какая конфигурация и тип базы


вер 7.7

----------


## Fltr

> вер 7.7


Да возьми уже
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FMpg/z4B4KiE8s

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> вер 7.7


Не проще просто в базе по примерному пути удалить файл: "х:\ххххххх\...\USRDEF\USERS.USR"

----------


## тимур55

Можно ли взломать пароль к конфигурации 1с++v3  7.7 oф.сайт 1cpp.ru? Спасибо зарание

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Можно ли взломать пароль к конфигурации 1с++v3  7.7 oф.сайт 1cpp.ru? Спасибо зарание


попробуйте этим: ССЫЛКА

----------


## тимур55

НЕ помогло не неходит файл ert файл

----------

